# A little about me and my work



## mark zirlin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all
My name is Mark Zirlin, I'm 15 years old living in Israel. I Began carving at the age of 10. This is my work- Box- made of olive, hand wood carving


----------



## dancan (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice work Mark ! 
Thanks for the pics .


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! That is some really nice work. I wish I could do half as good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mark zirlin (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## motomama101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful! It's nice to see the progression and all the attention to detail. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 29, 2011)

That is very impressive!  I would love to see what you could do with a chainsaw in hand!


----------



## them0nk (Jul 29, 2011)

awesome work!


----------



## mark zirlin (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you 
For lumberjackchef  there is no such a small chainsaw


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 30, 2011)

You have gift & skills there young Mark Z nice work.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 31, 2011)

Goo point MZ! Do you have any picture of the tools you use?


----------



## little possum (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice work, keep it up!


----------

